# Groomer in Charleston SC?



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Let me know who you find. We won't be ready for a groomer for a good while, but it will be good info. I will do the same.
Thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

May want to talk to people within the local club - people who show their dogs. See where they go and/or if they groom on the side. 

Unless a groomer has a lot of experience grooming golden retrievers - I wouldn't really want them touching my dog's coat. Goldens need minimal grooming compared to other breeds.

IF you go on the website morningsage goldens grooming - you should see exactly what areas are trimmed and how. A lot of it you can do at home if you have the tools.


----------



## apoirier594 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Megora! Those look like good tutorials but I'm afraid I'll need all the information I can get! 

Jeepguy I can tell your from here with your name. haha
I will for sure post if I find a good groomer. 

As of now I have decided I want to groom my self, I don't want anyone taking clippers to my dogs coat. I have never cut any hair off a dog before so I have zero experience. I have used the search function on programs and products, most of them are from 2012 prior. I'd like a little update incase anything has changed. 

Just from what I have read in the past couple of days(please correct me/add to my list). To give a Golden a good look you will mainly be using a high quality pair of thinning shears. No clippers, a pair of straight shears(mainly for just tail, and feet?), blunt shears for whiskers, a stripping knife(I hear they are used for fuzzies?). I'll need a dryer, grooming table seems to be very helpful. Can't forget a good shampoo, and conditioner. 

So I am going to order the StrickLand grooming DVD. Should I get his shears(44 tooth) or 44/20 46 tooth? I'td be easier not to order a item per site. 

I plan on spending around $130 for the thinning shears since they seem so important, but would a pair of straight/blunt like these be ok? 

Pet Grooming: Thinning and Grooming Shears for Dog Grooming |DrsFosterSmith.com

And where should I get a grooming table from? DrsFosterSmith also offer one(below), would you recommend this? If so any of these sizes good for a GR? 

Professional Series Grooming Table | Dog Grooming Supplies

I already have all the brushes and what not(just from petsmart for now). 

Anything else, what do you guys think/and or recommend? 

StrickLand's site(has the DVD and grooming supplies)

Grooming DVD Set - $74.99 :: Strickland Sensations

And my dog is not a show dog, he is 4 years old. I would like him to look as good as possible tho!


----------

